# anyone know how FTgoldens is doing?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Out of the Am in the 3rd. Darn!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh man that sucks but the third is good. How did you find this, I've been scouring RTF


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Never mind I found it but I know he had fun!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

facebook group retriever training. someone posted a photo of their catalog page marked up. it was just luck that i noticed it. 

i hope he had fun. warm up for next week!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What ever happened to Laura? User name DNL2448.

Suppose I could ask about so many others.

I have rarely ever posted to this section but I have always found you folks a breathe of fresh air here.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think she's over on Facebook page: Retriever Training. Lots of people are gone. Facebook has been the migration place for many dog people.


----------

